# Home care courses/jobs



## Gary 23 (16 Jul 2006)

Hi  
I was wondering if anybody could tell me what courses are out there for homecarer/homehelp jobs.
I heard there is great money in this kind of work and i would be willing to try it if i knew a bit more about it. Also i heard its a prerequisite for the job to do a course in homehelp. any info on that and wheter i could do the course at night would be much appreiciated.

Yours
Gary


----------



## CMCR (17 Jul 2006)

Gary 23 said:
			
		

> I heard there is great money in this kind of work and i would be willing to try it if i knew a bit more about it.


 
I might suggest that before you consider taking up a career as Home Help or Home Care Assistant, you consider your reasons for doing so. The fact you have heard '_there is great money in it_' isn't in my opinion a genuine reason for choosing that type of career. 

Work as a home help can be personally fulfilling, rewarding and a good opportunity to meet other people and get to know them. On the other hand, it can involve heavy lifting, providing personal care for another person and providing daily household tasks (i.e., shopping, making lunch/dinner/washing up) for someone else. 

There is no national training course in Ireland in order go become a home help. The HSE is the largest employer of home helps in Ireland and I presume they organise their own training. You should note, if you are to become an employee of the HSE, you will be subject to garda clearance in advance of securing employment. 

For further information, I would suggest you contact your Local Health Office - ask for the Community Care Section to see if there are any vacancies and about application procedures. I believe there is currently a shortage of home help personnel so obtaining employment may be relatively straightforward. Contact information for Local Health Offices is in the telephone directory. 

Alternatively, any of the patient support organisations across Ireland can provide information on the type of services that a home help generally provides - this may help you make up your mind about this as a possible career.

I hope this has been of assistance.


----------



## Jister (18 Sep 2006)

I am also interested in home help as a job opportunity. Does anybody know any more about it, how much its pays, what kind of hours are involved etc.?


----------



## audrey07 (25 Sep 2006)

Healthcare is one of the fastest growing sectors of business in the country. As the shortage of qualified nurses becomes more pronounced, the need for Nursing Registries is growing faster then ever. Hospitals, Nursing Homes, Clinics, and doctors‘ offices are looking for alternatives to their staffing needs, and with the ever-increasing nursing shortage, you have the opportunity to start a successful business with limitless possibilities.


for more info Visit: http://www.guidetostartanursingagency.com

hope this helps.




audrey


----------

